# Willing to donate PPD to Team Members



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

**** This is for existing low ranking and new team members only ****

The purpose of this thread is to help a new member or members with very low PPD to get noticed. I have been very fortunate to have been able to amass and fold the hardware required to attain 10M points. I currently run 26 clients 24/7. I am nearing my short term goal and want to help our team grow. I am willing to donate PPD to a new member or a very low ranking member. It's tough to begin folding with ambition, only to realize your not happy with your PPD output and begin to fold less and less often or worse, stop folding altogether. Maybe you want to be more competitive, but can't afford the new hardware right now. I want to help in these situations. If your not in the top 40 and have under 3K PPD, I will subsidize your PPD. I will only donate to the point you reach the top 40 or have sufficient PPD of your own. I will also decide the donation amount based on your current PPD. You need to have a F@H user name already and possess the commitment to follow through after the donation period ends. You must also be active in the F@H forum and demonstrate the desire to increase your PPD by your own means. I want to foster future long term folders and not provide PPD for people that are doing this because "it's cool" and want to try it out. So, start posting up if you want to be considered for the donation!

*
Currently folding for:*

WhiteLotus - 9600GSO @ 3800 PPD
PCPraiser100 - 8800GS @ 3800 PPD
Gam - 9600GSO @ 3800 PPD


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice of you Buck!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am low ranking!  Sounds perfect.  In ur base stealin ur PPD.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 26, 2009)

nice to give away ppd but it aint a game or a benchmark or a competition its about helping out for some research and science

i dont see how it could be fun either and for those that can hardly fold like me do it as little or often as you can or want to coz it all helps in the end


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2009)

Consider me if you will buck, although it wont be for long, i will be getting at 48xx to fold within the next month.


----------



## driver66 (Feb 26, 2009)

GIEF ME PPD PLOX  j/k



Good idea but I think half of the fun of folding is helping out of coarse.

The other half is accomplishing something with your hardware, no matter how slow or fast it comes.

I'm not sure giving out a free top 40 spot will help or hurt the stability of the team 
Worth a try


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Consider me if you will buck, although it wont be for long, i will be getting at 48xx to fold within the next month.



You are a prime candidate. I will be glad to help starting immediately. Rig 5 GPU-0(9600GSO) folding for "WhiteLotus" @ 3800PPD. First work unit will finish in 28 min




MilkyWay said:


> nice to give away ppd but it aint a game or a benchmark or a competition its about helping out for some research and science
> 
> i dont see how it could be fun either and for those that can hardly fold like me do it as little or often as you can or want to coz it all helps in the end



I'm just offering a short term boost to increase the morale of lower PPD team members. All these points are for TPU. I'm just "spreading the love around".


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 26, 2009)

sweet, that was quick! Manys thank to you ol' wise one!

I get paid on friday and i will be getting a new card ~4830/4850


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

If I could afford it... lolz.
I avg abour 3,000ppd with just my HD4850.
GPU Client ONLY
HD4850-625Mhz- 3,000ppd
HD4850-725Mhz- 3,400ppd
HD4850-750Mhz- 3,500ppd
CPU-3.5Ghz, HD4850-750Mhz-4,215 PPD
--
CPU Client ONLY-
1x Core @ 2.8Ghz- 250-300ppd
1x Core @ 3.1Ghz- 330-350ppd
1x Core @ 3.5Ghz- 360-400ppd

So you don't have to have super high end hardware to get decent PPD.
Just OC the crappy stuff all you can. ;-)
Buck, PM me if you have a guy who could use my CPU client.
Its a Phenom II 920 @ 3.5Ghz if any of you are wondering.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> If I could afford it... lolz.
> I avg abour 3,000ppd with just my HD4850.
> GPU Client ONLY
> HD4850-625Mhz- 3,000ppd
> ...



Thanks Flyordie, that's very generous of you. I will be getting with you shortly.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can haz some PPD? 

I'm averaging around 2500 atm. But im climbing in rank...I'm @ 226 atm witch is pretty low : /


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> I can haz some PPD?
> 
> I'm averaging around 2500 atm. But im climbing in rank...I'm @ 226 atm witch is pretty low : /


Let's get the other core running tonight and then we will see where your avg ends up at.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let's get the other core running tonight and then we will see where your avg ends up at.



ahh yes good deal!


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Flyordie, that's very generous of you. I will be getting with you shortly.



Yeah, I am a folder from Team 64 just trying to help the masses.  Already got 300K pts under my belt since November08. Its not gonna hurt me to supply 300-400ppd to another folder.  Also, this is on my personal gaming rig, so ppd may fluctuate... however, when its not in use... it folds.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

I kinda want to see how long and far can I come, alone .
But that's really generous of you BUCK!

My cpu alone chunk out 3.3k ppd, and I still can play games while the SMP is running (not with the GPU client though ), Core i7 is freaking awesome!


----------



## Zanga (Feb 26, 2009)

Great idea Buck, i kind of know the low ppd story leading you to the dark side of not folding. I almost quit, because of the smp client and vista x64. For a full week i lost the 1k ppd machine :shadedshu (core 2 duo 2.33 ghz). The second machine (3 Ghz p4 with HT) was forever doomed. I occasionally fold with my 4850 wich melts my pc case , and i can't make my q6600 to 100%  just 50 % and makes the GPU client decrease speed. I know i need to dedicate a core to GPU and the remaining 3 to smp...but i couldn't figure out how to do it. Beside all of this i managed to go up to rank 43 (now 45) in just a few months.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

Save the planet ... do not fold ..


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

How is not folding gonna save the planet?  

New power sources are gonna save the planet... but then again the planet tends to self-destruct on its own every once in a while by releasing noxious gasses from the core into the atmosphere en masse.

The planet is gonna go one way or another might as well fold.


----------



## Zanga (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Save the planet ... do not fold ..



Folding does use a lot of electricity but I have a work computer by it's nature which has to run 24/7, so it it wold be a real waste to run a screen saver and some minor apps. Also browsing the net with a quad core machine it's a total waste.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 26, 2009)

would a 9800gx2 fold well at all? I plan to start soon.
also, driving to work in your car would do more damage to the earth than 1 year of folding.  Maybe we should stop going to work?¿?¿


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> How is not folding gonna save the planet?
> 
> *New power sources* are gonna save the planet...



Your country have non ... do you  want  my ...  i do not have any too. 

So were is it ? ....  all that i see is a nuclear rector next of your home , that kills everything around it.


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow thats really cool, i used to fold but had to sell my 3870 for cash , Ill get bk into it very soon.
congratz on the 10m buck  But id appreciate some ppd  untill i get bk in the game.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2009)

Folding@Home FTW....   Im gonna start the folding process soon...i stopped because my crappy comp broke and didnt have one for several months..I hope to get up and running soon and will join the TPU team


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Your country have non ... do you  want  my ...  i do not have any too.
> 
> So were is it ? ....  all that i see is a nuclear rector next *to* your home , that kills everything around it.



OFF TOPIC:
so what's your solution? 

how about this FOLDING = mass cloud computing, if more researchers adopt this model instead of using OLD, inefficient CPU-based supercomputers then we will have a more energy efficient research platform.  Which we can then use for whatever we want (power research?)

See if it wasnt us using our 0-2 year old GFX cards, then stanford would be using its 5 - 10 year old supercomputer (if they even have one) which is alot less "green" in perofrmance/power than a CUDA-based videocard.

What is your choice?

ON TOPIC:

sorry don't mean to feed the trolls... This is a great idea Buck! More people folding is always better.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> would a 9800gx2 fold well at all? I plan to start soon.
> also, driving to work in your car would do more damage to the earth than 1 year of folding.  Maybe we should stop going to work?¿?¿



Yes, it would fold very well. PM me if you want to set up dual clients to fold both cores.



kiriakost said:


> Save the planet ... do not fold ..


Don't troll this thread please.

Everyone, let's get this thread back on topic!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Gam has been added to the line-up


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 2, 2009)

well i would like to thank Mr Buck for lending me his PPD for a while. As stated and some may know, i have got me a 4850, and it is folding well indeed. It comes slightly overclocked, which is nice but i may see if i can squeeze a few more out of it. 

Anyway, i am now breaking 3000PPD when i fire up both clients! WHOOP for me. Plus the 4850 is damn near silent, now i need a quieter fan on the CPU (instead of stock) and i'm set for running it all the time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> well i would like to thank Mr Buck for lending me his PPD for a while. As stated and some may know, i have got me a 4850, and it is folding well indeed. It comes slightly overclocked, which is nice but i may see if i can squeeze a few more out of it.
> 
> Anyway, i am now breaking 3000PPD when i fire up both clients! WHOOP for me. Plus the 4850 is damn near silent, now i need a quieter fan on the CPU (instead of stock) and i'm set for running it all the time.


Your welcome, WhiteLotus. Congrat's on the 4850. That has to be one of the best deals going. My deal still stands. I've got your back until you hit top 40.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 5, 2009)

Great work Buck!

In my opinion you should help the poor n. 2 guy becoming the n. 1 

...jk


----------

